# Recharge Dyson DC34 handheld vacuum with 600w inverter?



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm considering buying a Dyson DC34 Animal hand held vacuum for the motorhome. It is 65 air watts and 22.2 volts. I have a 600w inverter. Is this good enough to rechard the Dyson after use? Normal recharge time is 3.5 hours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd only recharge it when on the move, then the battery will get charged at the same time, but there are some decent 12v ones if you use them daily and wipe your feet before getting in the van.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

I look forward to others comments as I had the DC34 Animal bought for me at Christmas.
I have only a 300 watt inverter, but was going to try & charge it from the cigarette lighter while driving.


----------



## jamesb72 (Jun 2, 2010)

We have the DC31 which I believe is the same without the extra filter/tools (ours is also 65 Air Watts). 

The mains charger is labelled 100-240v 0.3Amps (the amps will be at lowest voltage ie 100v, so on 240v mains it would be ~half that).

I have a power meter and just checked ours and charging its using 12Watts so your 600W inverter would be fine, and it should only draw just over an amp from your leisure battery so a 3.5 hour charge would take out <5Ah so you'd be fine to do this parked up.

Its a very nice little hoover, plenty of power only issue is that battery will only last about 6 minutes on the higher power setting (there is a button on the back to switch between 'normal' and 'full 65Aw' power), we generally use it on the lower power level and its fine, its quite noisy though, but I assume thats unavoidable due to its power.

I bought ours on ebay refurbished from dyson (ebay seller id dyson_outlet) with full warranty and it was much cheaper than I'd seen elsewhere, and has been flawless.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi james
we need a good vac could you let us know where you got it from please
Kev


----------



## jamesb72 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ours came from seller dyson_outlet on ebay, I assume they are catalogue returns etc, it came in a plain brown box, but was otherwise as new with full warranty and a great price, you probably have to keep an eye out for what you want but its worth waiting for a bargain.

I've bought lots of stuff on ebay from manufacturers outlets, our last 3 canon camera's all came from canon via ebay and again look like brand new with full warranty for a big chunk cheaper.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We've got the DC45 which I think is the same unit but with different attachments.
I decided not to risk it with my cheapie cokecan inverter and bought their 12v charger instead. This works very well fully charging the battery in just under 3 hours. 
We are rarely plugged in, a full 12v charge up when static doesn't seem to take hardly anything out of the 2x110amp leisure batteries.

Well chuffed with the Dyson, it gets used regularly in the motorhome and at home.

Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

veron said:


> I'm considering buying a Dyson DC34 Animal hand held vacuum for the motorhome. It is 65 air watts and 22.2 volts. I have a 600w inverter. Is this good enough to rechard the Dyson after use? Normal recharge time is 3.5 hours.


Hi.
We have one and recharge on the inverter but our inverter is a 1000 watts but I would think your 600 will charge it but hey what do I know I'm sure that someone who really knows will be along.

Ron


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I currently use a 12v Black and Decker Dustbuster, approx £25. This works well, but is poor at picking up the dog hairs on the carpet as it has no attachments, so I use a hand brush at the same time. 

I have a solar panel, so am pleased that Dyson can be charged up using inverter. I have found new hand held Dyson DC34 Animal on internet for £150 at Purewell Electricals in Christchurch, Dorset. Amazon also competitive. Haven't yet looked at ebay.

Many thanks for responses.

Wishing everyone a Happy and Thoroughly Clean New Year!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We have a 700 watt inverter on our static caravan and happily recharge our Dyson in about the same time as if using mains. Great little vac keeping the statics carpets looking good despite a large hairy dog


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we got one of these . . works perfectly on mains or via inverter
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=271104873282&index=20&nav=SEARCH&nid=48923430047


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We decided to use a 12v plug in B&D cyclonic vac instead of a rechargeable vac because we thought why have the hassle of charging when we can just plug in to the already charged leisure battery.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Go to maplin and get a 12v to 22v charger - laptop type- anc plug it in your cigar lighter socket.
It will be much more efficient than converting 12v to 240v then back to 22v


----------

